# ابكي على نفسك



## sosana (14 سبتمبر 2008)

ابكي على نفسك

عندما تدمع عينك لمشهد مؤثر في فيلم ..
بينما لا تتأثر عند الصلاة من اجل خلاص نفس اخيك


ابكي على نفسك

عندما تجتهد من اجل الفوز في الطاولة
بينما لا تجتهد لكسب خلاص نفسك


ابكي على نفسك

عندما تتحول صلاتك من حياة معاشة إلى عادة ..


ابكي على نفسك

عندما لا تجد لذة في الحديث مع المسيح .. ولا فى متعة فى طاعة المسيح


ابكي على نفسك

عندما تمتلئ بالهموم وتغرق فى الأحزان ..
وتنسي ان هناك اب حنون ينتظرك ويفتح لك ذراعه


ابكي على نفسك

عندما تهدر وقتك فيما لا ينفع ..


ابكي على نفسك

عندما تدرك أنك أخطأت الطريق ..
وقد مضى الكثير من العمر

ابكي على نفسك

بكاء التوبة الحقيقية واسرع بالاعتراف بخطاياك فهذا ما فعله جميع قديسنا الاطهار
فلنبكي جميعنا دموع التوبة تغسلنا من خطايانا...لنسير مع مريم العدرا ودموعها على خطى يسوع...اَمين​
منقووووووووووول​


----------



## dodi lover (14 سبتمبر 2008)

كلمات مؤثرة أوووى سوسانا 

ميرسى ليكِ على الموضوع​


----------



## sosana (15 سبتمبر 2008)

dodi lover قال:


> كلمات مؤثرة أوووى سوسانا
> 
> ميرسى ليكِ على الموضوع​



ميرسي يا خالد على ردك الجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*كلمات جميله جدااا



مرسي سوسانا​*


----------



## sosana (15 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا مايكل على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*ابكى على نفســـــــك*

*ابكى على نفسك 

عندما تدمع عينك لمشهد مؤثر في فيلم .. 
بينما لا تتأثر عند الصلاة من اجل خلاص نفس اخيك 



ابكى على نفسك

عندما تجتهد من اجل الفوز في الطاولة 
بينما لا تجتهد لكسب خلاص نفسك 


ابكى على نفسك 

عندما تتحول صلاتك من حياة معاشة إلى عادة .. 



ابكى على نفسك

عندما لا تجد لذة في الحديث مع المسيح .. ولا فى متعة فى طاعة المسيح 



ابكى على نفسك 

عندما تمتلئ بالهموم وتغرق فى الأحزان .. 
وتنسي ان هناك اب حنون ينتظرك ويفتح لك ذراعه 



ابكى على نفسك

عندما تهدر وقتك فيما لا ينفع .. 



ابكى على نفسك

عندما تدرك أنك أخطأت الطريق .. 
وقد مضى الكثير من العمر 



ابكى على نفسك

بكاء التوبة الحقيقية واسرع بالاعتراف ..
بخطاياك فهذا ما فعله جميع قديسنا الاطهار​*​


----------



## amjad-ri (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ابكى على نفســـــــك*

*



			ابكى على نفسك

عندما تهدر وقتك فيما لا ينفع ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كلمات رائعة  شكرا ليك 

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## kalimooo (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ابكى على نفســـــــك*



mikel coco قال:


> *ابكى على نفسك
> 
> عندما تدمع عينك لمشهد مؤثر في فيلم ..
> بينما لا تتأثر عند الصلاة من اجل خلاص نفس اخيك
> ...




*شكرا" اخي مايكل 
على النصائح المفيدة
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ابكى على نفســـــــك*


----------



## mero_engel (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ابكى على نفســـــــك*

*



*

*ميرسي يا مايكل علي الموضوع الجميل*
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ابكى على نفســـــــك*

*مرسي امجد وكليم ودووونا وميرووو علي مرورك الرائع



وربنا يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ابكى على نفســـــــك*



mikel coco قال:


> *[center
> ابكى على نفسك
> 
> عندما لا تجد لذة في الحديث مع المسيح .. ولا فى متعة فى طاعة المسيح
> ...



ميرسى يا مايكل على الموضوع الجميل ده​


----------



## candy shop (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ابكى على نفســـــــك*

كلام وموضوع اكتر من راااااااااااااااائع

شكراااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااا

ربنا يبارككا​


----------



## VistaXP (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ابكى على نفســـــــك*

*فعلاً.....*
*حاجات كتير غايبة عننا....*
*ورغم اهميتها الا اننا بتناسها احيانا.....*
*شكراً ليك اخى العزيز مايكل على الموضوع....*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ابكى على نفســـــــك*

*مرسي سويتي وكاندي و VistaXP  علي مروركم الجميل



وربنا يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*ابكى على نفسك*

ابكى على نفسك 

عندما تدمع عينك لمشهد مؤثر في فيلم .. 
بينما لا تتأثر عند الصلاة من اجل خلاص نفس اخيك 


ابكى على نفسك 

عندما تجتهد من اجل الفوز في الطاولة 
بينما لا تجتهد لكسب خلاص نفسك 


ابكى على نفسك 

عندما تتحول صلاتك من حياة معاشة إلى عادة .. 


ابكى على نفسك 

عندما لا تجد لذة في الحديث مع المسيح .. ولا متعة فى طاعة المسيح 


ابكى على نفسك 

عندما تمتلئ بالهموم وتغرق فى الأحزان .. 
وتنسي ان هناك اب حنون ينتظرك ويفتح لك ذراعه 


ابكى على نفسك 

عندما تهدر وقتك فيما لا ينفع .. 


ابكى على نفسك 

عندما تدرك أنك أخطأت الطريق .. 
وقد مضى الكثير من العمر 


ابكى على نفسك 

بكاء التوبة الحقيقية واسرع بالاعتراف بخطاياك فهذا ما فعله جميع قديسنا الاطهار​


----------



## candy shop (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك*



> عندما تمتلئ بالهموم وتغرق فى الأحزان ..
> وتنسي ان هناك اب حنون ينتظرك ويفتح لك ذراعه




كلام جميل اوى اوى

ميرسى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك*



candy shop قال:


> كلام جميل اوى اوى
> 
> ميرسى يا قمر
> 
> ...


----------



## rana1981 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك*

*موضوع مؤثر جدا 
شكرا يا فراشة على المواضيع الجميلة يلي بتكتبيها دائما وانا هلا عم حاول اقرأ قدر الامكان لانه عندي شغل كتيرررررررررررررررررررررر بس رح اقراهن كلهن منشان ما يروح شي علي *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك*



rana1981 قال:


> *موضوع مؤثر جدا *
> *شكرا يا فراشة على المواضيع الجميلة يلي بتكتبيها دائما وانا هلا عم حاول اقرأ قدر الامكان لانه عندي شغل كتيرررررررررررررررررررررر بس رح اقراهن كلهن منشان ما يروح شي علي *


 
ربنا يساعدك حبيبتي في شغلك

واقريهم على مهلك ممكن بوقت الراحة


----------



## ارووجة (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك*

موضووع جميل ومؤثر 
ربنا يبارك حياتك حبيبتي


----------



## sosana (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك*



> ابكى على نفسك
> 
> عندما تمتلئ بالهموم وتغرق فى الأحزان ..
> وتنسي ان هناك اب حنون ينتظرك ويفتح لك ذراعه



موضوع حلو اوووووووووووي
ميرسي يا فراشة على الكلمات الجميلة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك*



ارووجة قال:


> موضووع جميل ومؤثر
> ربنا يبارك حياتك حبيبتي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك*



sosana قال:


> موضوع حلو اوووووووووووي
> ميرسي يا فراشة على الكلمات الجميلة دي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر


----------



## العجايبي (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*ابكي عل نفسك*

_*ابكي عل نفسك
عندما تدمع عينيك لمشهد مؤثر في فيلم
بينما لاتتاثر عند الصلاة من اجل خلاص اخيك


ابكي علي مفسك
عندما تجتهد لفوزك في الطاوله
بينما لاتجتهد لكسب خلاص نفسك


ابكي عل نفسك
عندما تتحول صلاتك من حياة معاشه لعادة


ابكي
عندما لاتجد نفسك لذة في الحديث مع المسيح ...ولا طاعه للمسيح


ابكي عل نفسك
عندما تهدر وقتك فيما لاينفع


ابكي
عندما تدرك انك اخطات الطريق وقد مضي الكثير من العمر


فبكاء التوبه الحقيقي ان تسرع للاعتراف بخطاياك فهذا مايفعله القديسين*_


----------



## viviane tarek (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ابكي عل نفسك*

*حلوة اوى الكلام دة يا عجيبى
كلام جامد اوى
وفعلا" مؤسر
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## rana1981 (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ابكي عل نفسك*

*شكرا عالموضوع
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## وليم تل (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ابكي عل نفسك*

شكرا العجايبى
على المقولات الجميلة
وهنا اقول ابتسم يا اخى فالابتسامة
هى مفتاح السعادة لك ولمن حولك
ودمت بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ابكي عل نفسك*

موضوع راااااااااائع يا العجايبى 
مرسىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ابكي عل نفسك*

كلمات رائعه ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ابكي عل نفسك*

*الله بجد كلمات رائعة بجد تسلم ايدك ​*


----------



## nonaa (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ابكي عل نفسك*

كلمات جميله جداااااااااااا
تسلم ايدك يا عجايبى​


----------



## sameh7610 (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ابكي عل نفسك*

*موضوع جميل عجايبى

ميرسى يا مان​*


----------



## العجايبي (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ابكي عل نفسك*



viviane tarek قال:


> *حلوة اوى الكلام دة يا عجيبى
> كلام جامد اوى
> وفعلا" مؤسر
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​




_*شكراااااااااااا على الرد الحلو ده*_


----------



## العجايبي (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ابكي عل نفسك*



rana1981 قال:


> *شكرا عالموضوع
> الرب يبارك حياتك​*


_*
شكراا على الرد*_


----------



## العجايبي (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ابكي عل نفسك*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا العجايبى
> على المقولات الجميلة
> وهنا اقول ابتسم يا اخى فالابتسامة
> هى مفتاح السعادة لك ولمن حولك
> ودمت بود​




_*شكراا ياوليم على الرد 
*_


----------



## العجايبي (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ابكي عل نفسك*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااائع يا العجايبى
> مرسىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



_*شكرااا على الرد*_


----------



## العجايبي (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ابكي عل نفسك*



moviemaker قال:


> كلمات رائعه ربنا يباركك



فعلا كلماات حلوة اوى وموثرة

_*شكرااا على الرد*_


----------



## العجايبي (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ابكي عل نفسك*



bent el3dra قال:


> *الله بجد كلمات رائعة بجد تسلم ايدك ​*



_*شكرااا على ردك*_


----------



## العجايبي (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ابكي عل نفسك*



nonaa قال:


> كلمات جميله جداااااااااااا
> تسلم ايدك يا عجايبى​



_*مرسى على ردك*_


----------



## العجايبي (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ابكي عل نفسك*



sameh7610 قال:


> *موضوع جميل عجايبى
> 
> ميرسى يا مان​*


_*
شكراا على ردك*_


----------



## sara23 (11 أبريل 2009)

*ابكى على نفسك*


عندما تدمع عينك لمشهد مؤثر في فيلم .. 

بينما لا تتأثر عند الصلاة من اجل خلاص نفس أخيك

ابكي على نفسك 


عندما تجتهد من اجل الفوز في الطاولة

بينما لا تجتهد لكسب خلاص نفسك

ابكي على نفسك 


عندما تتحول صلاتك من حياة معاشة إلى عادة .. 

ابكي على نفسك 


عندما لا تجد لذة في الحديث مع المسيح .. ولا في متعة في طاعة المسيح 
ابكي على نفسك 


عندما تمتلئ بالهموم وتغرق في الأحزان .. 

وتنسي إن هناك أب حنون ينتظرك ويفتح لك ذراعه

ابكي على نفسك 


عندما تهدر وقتك فيما لا ينفع .. 

ابكي على نفسك 


عندما تدرك أنك أخطأت الطريق .. 

وقد مضى الكثير من العمر 

ابكي على نفسك 


بكاء التوبة الحقيقية واسرع بالاعتراف بخطاياك فهذا ما فعله جميع 

قديسنا الاطهار

فلنراجع انفسنا الان قبل فوات الاوان

لنبكي جميعنا دموع التوبة التي تغسلنا من خطايانا 
​منقول


----------



## kalimooo (11 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك*



جميل جداااا يا سارة

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك*

*موضوع جميل يا سارة 
ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## rana1981 (11 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك*

*موضوع كتير حلو يا قمر 
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك*

*موضوع رائع جداا

شكرا ليكي ساره

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## وليم تل (11 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك*

شكرا سارة
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك*

موضوع وكلمات رائعة ياسارة
شكرا ليكي ولتعبك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك*

ميرسى على الكلمات الجميله جدا

يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك*

موضوع جميل يا ساره 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (12 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك*

موضوع اكتر من رائع 

ربنا يباركك  

يارب فعلا محتاجين نبكي علي انفسنا 

ارحمنا يارب 

تحياتي


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك*

*ميرسى يا ساره على موضوعك الجميل
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## totty (14 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك*

*كلمات جميله اوووووى




*​


----------



## sara23 (14 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك*

ميرسى ليكو كلكو يا جماعه 
على ردودكو الحلوة دى
واسفه جدا على الرد المتاخر بس مشغولة جدا فى الكليه
ومش بدخل نت كتير​


----------



## اني بل (15 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك*

رائع ....وربنا يباركك


----------



## sara23 (16 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك*



joyful song قال:


> رائع ....وربنا يباركك



ميرسى كتير على مرورك الجميل ده
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## cross of jesus (26 يونيو 2009)

*ابكي علي نفسك حينما*

*ابكى على نفسك
عندما تدمع عينك لمشهد مؤثر في فيلم ..
بينما لا تتأثر عند الصلاة من اجل خلاص نفس اخيك

ابكى على نفسك
عندما تجتهد من اجل الفوز في الطاولة
بينما لا تجتهد لكسب خلاص نفسك

ابكى على نفسك
عندما تتحول صلاتك من حياة معاشة إلى عادة ..


ابكى على نفسك
عندما لا تجد لذة في الحديث مع المسيح .. ولا فى متعة فى طاعة المسيح


ابكى على نفسك
عندما تمتلئ بالهموم وتغرق فى الأحزان ..
وتنسي ان هناك اب حنون ينتظرك ويفتح لك ذراعه


ابكى على نفسك
عندما تهدر وقتك فيما لا ينفع ..


ابكى على نفسك
عندما تدرك أنك أخطأت الطريق ..
وقد مضى الكثير من العمر


ابكى على نفسك
بكاء التوبة الحقيقية واسرع بالاعتراف ..
بخطاياك فهذا ما فعله جميع قديسنا الاطهار

******************************​***


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ابكي علي نفسك حينما*

ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك..​


----------



## happy angel (26 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ابكي علي نفسك حينما*

*ابكى على نفسك
عندما تتحول صلاتك من حياة معاشة إلى عادة ..


ابكى على نفسك
عندما لا تجد لذة في الحديث مع المسيح .. ولا فى متعة فى طاعة المسيح*​*
ميرسى ياقمرى موضوع راااائع
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ابكي علي نفسك حينما*

موضوع راااااااااائع ​

ميررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (26 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ابكي علي نفسك حينما*



> ابكى على نفسك
> عندما تمتلئ بالهموم وتغرق فى الأحزان ..
> وتنسي ان هناك اب حنون ينتظرك ويفتح لك ذراعه


 

*موضوع جميل يا قمررررة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## lovely dove (26 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ابكي علي نفسك حينما*

موضوع حلو قوي ياقمراية 
مرسي ليكي 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## kalimooo (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ابكي علي نفسك حينما*

*
ابكى على نفسك
عندما تدرك أنك أخطأت الطريق ..
وقد مضى الكثير من العمر

*cross of jesus
*
موضوع رائع جداااا  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


 *


----------



## cross of jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ابكي علي نفسك حينما*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك..​




*ميرسى يا مرمر لمرورك الجميل

نورتى الموضوع

يسوع يمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا قلبك​*


----------



## cross of jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ابكي علي نفسك حينما*



happy angel قال:


> *ابكى على نفسك
> عندما تتحول صلاتك من حياة معاشة إلى عادة ..
> 
> 
> ...




*ميرسى يا هابى لمرورك الجميل

نورتى الموضوع

يسوع يمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا قلبك​*


----------



## cross of jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ابكي علي نفسك حينما*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااائع ​
> 
> ميررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا كوكو لمرورك الجميل

نورت الموضوع 

يسوع يمـــــــــــــــــــــلا قلبك​*


----------



## cross of jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ابكي علي نفسك حينما*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا قمررررة*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



*ميرسى يا بريسكلا لمرورك الجميل

نورتى الموضوع 

يسوع يمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا قلبك​*


----------



## cross of jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ابكي علي نفسك حينما*



pepo_meme قال:


> موضوع حلو قوي ياقمراية
> مرسي ليكي
> ربنا يباركك
> ​



*ميرسى يا قمر لمرورك الجميل

نورتى الموضوع

يسوع يمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا قلبك​*


----------



## cross of jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ابكي علي نفسك حينما*



كليمو قال:


> *
> ابكى على نفسك
> عندما تدرك أنك أخطأت الطريق ..
> وقد مضى الكثير من العمر
> ...




*ميرسى يا كيمو لمرورك الجميل

نورت الموضوع

يسوع يمـــــــــــــــــــلا قلبك​*


----------



## veronika (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ابكي علي نفسك حينما*

ميرسي يا قملر موضوع جميل جدا 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## god love 2011 (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ابكي علي نفسك حينما*

*           واوووووووووووووووووووووووو
موضوع هايل عن جد
ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررر على الموضوع
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## just member (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ابكي علي نفسك حينما*

*موضوع اكثر من راااائع*


----------



## abokaf2020 (1 يونيو 2010)

*ابكي علي نفسك*

*ابكي علي نفسك عمدما تدمع عينك لمشاهدة فيلم بينما لاتتاثر عن الصلاة من اجل خلاص نفس اخيك
ابكي علي نفسك عندما تجتهد من اجل الفورز في لعبه ما بينما لا تجتهد في خلاص نفسك
ابكي علي نفسك عندما تتحول صلاتك من حياة معاشة الي عاده
ابكي علي نفسك عندما لاتجد لذه في الحديث مع المسيح ولا متعه في طاعته
ابكي علي نفسك عندما تمتلي بالهموم وتغرق في الاحزان وتنسي ان هناك اب حنون ينتظرك ويفتك لك ذراعة
ابكي علي نفسك عندما تهدر وقتك فيما لا ينفع 
ابكي علي نفسك عندما تدرك انك اخطات الطريق وقد مضي الكثير من العمر 
ابكي علي نفسك بكاء التوبه الحقيقة واسرع بالاعتراف بخطاياك فهذا ما فعله جميع قديسينا الاطهار.*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ابكي علي نفسك*




> ابكي علي نفسك عندما تمتلي بالهموم وتغرق في الاحزان وتنسي ان هناك اب حنون ينتظرك ويفتك لك ذراعة



جميلة دى قوى
ميرسى يامرمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ابكي علي نفسك*

*كلمات معبره جدااا

شكرا ليكي abokaf2020

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## marmora jesus (2 يونيو 2010)

*ابكى على نفسك !!!!!*

ابكى على نفسك
عندما تدمع عينك لمشهد مؤثر في فيلم ..
بينما لا تتأثر عند الصلاة من اجل خلاص نفس اخيك


ابكى على نفسك
عندما تجتهد من اجل الفوز في الطاولة
بينما لا تجتهد لكسب خلاص نفسك

ابكى على نفسك
عندما تتحول صلاتك من حياة معاشة إلى عادة ..


ابكى على نفسك
عندما لا تجد لذة في الحديث مع المسيح .. ولا فى متعة فى طاعة المسيح


ابكى على نفسك
عندما تمتلئ بالهموم وتغرق فى الأحزان ..
وتنسي ان هناك اب حنون ينتظرك ويفتح لك ذراعه


ابكى على نفسك
عندما تهدر وقتك فيما لا ينفع ..


ابكى على نفسك
عندما تدرك أنك أخطأت الطريق ..
وقد مضى الكثير من العمر


ابكى على نفسك
بكاء التوبة الحقيقية واسرع بالاعتراف ..
بخطاياك فهذا ما فعله جميع قديسنا الاطهار

منقول​


----------



## ديور القبطى (2 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ابكى على نفسك !!!!!*




> ابكى على نفسك
> عندما تدرك أنك أخطأت الطريق ..
> وقد مضى الكثير من العمر



البكاء يطهر القلوب

ربنا يباركك مرمورة ويعوضك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------

